

Looking for recent python bayes mcmc post - blacklicoris

Hi, recently ran across a great python bayes mcmc post.  This was a few weeks ago in March.
If anyone can recall this, can you post the link?<p>thanks
======
nowarninglabel
[http://jakevdp.github.io/blog/2014/03/11/frequentism-and-
bay...](http://jakevdp.github.io/blog/2014/03/11/frequentism-and-bayesianism-
a-practical-intro/) perhaps?

~~~
blacklicoris
no, but jakevdp is a great blog, and er.. that is some relevant info i should
incorporate so thanks!

but i remember just scanning, it had a dark background and had many plots of
mcmc output - sort of looked like a splom plot.

thanks for that link though anyway

\--anyone remember this

